# What is Santa's MBTI ?



## .30691 (Dec 19, 2011)

Discuss


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

ENTJ: Stud muffin


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Total ENFJ 2w3. :crazy:


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

LIES, all lies! I took the test, and the answer is CRYSTAL CLEAR: INFJ!!!
*You Are Santa Claus*










You are an optimistic and generous soul. It wouldn't be wrong to call you happy-go-lucky.
It lifts your spirit to brighten someone else's day, especially if this person is a child.

When it comes to helping others, you have boundless energy. And you admit that you sometimes put yourself last.
You'll put in the time to make sure that everyone is happy and content. You don't mind working long hours to bring others a little joy.

What Christmas Character Are You?

Blogthings: A Fine Line Between Insight and Stupidity


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I second ENFJ. Not entirely sure about the wing on his enneagram, but I'm sure there's a 2 in there.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Santa Claus is an ESFJ all of you false Ns.

He's got a list of naughty and nice, based on right and wrong, and he rewards the good with tangible physical gifts in the real world. 

And if you're bad, he leaves coal in your stocking.

He also has a certain Si sensualism, apparently based on an attachment to cookies that lead to weight problem, that he's apparently not only comfortable with but proud of. 

What an obvious Fe dom. What an obvious Si aux, with his system of elves slaving away on toys, and what tertiary Ne, able to see all the children of the world IN ONE NIGHT. 

But he can only use his tertiary Ne one night a year or he'd get fucking exhausted.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Dauntless said:


> LIES, all lies! I took the test, and the answer is CRYSTAL CLEAR: INFJ!!!
> *You Are Santa Claus*
> 
> 
> ...


*You Are Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer*














You are a natural leader, though sometimes you are reluctant to step up to a leadership role.
You see the world more clearly than most people, and often, you are the only one who can guide others.

People may doubt your talents at first. You tend to be underrated and underappreciated.
But once others see what you are truly capable of, they feel like fools for ever having doubted you.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Santa Claus is an ESFJ all of you false Ns.
> 
> He's got a list of naughty and nice, based on right and wrong, and he rewards the good with tangible physical gifts in the real world.
> 
> ...


I love you.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Kito said:


> Total ENFJ 2w3. :crazy:


JAJAJAJA Indeed :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Nah ... He is an INFP Type 2w1

He is all about spreading good will and love (type 2 ), but he is big on moralistic values and makes judgement of good or bad based on his own values (strong Fi user and wing 1 ). 

... Outside of his work buddies (elves) he only socializes with his wife and some deer (and I suspect the deer might be co-workers too ) - Also he would rather break into people's homes and watch them while they are sleeping rather than talk to them ... He won't even show up if he thinks the people are awake (clearly an introvert)

So far we (I) have Santa as an IXFP Type 2w1

Lastly, he found away to break the laws of physics and eat a ton of cookies without being that obese (considering all the cookies he has eaten) ... That takes some real out of the box thinking to pull that off ... And he seems as though he is made of imagination (clearly a strong Ne user )

So he is definitely an INFP 2w1 :tongue::crazy::crazy::crazy::tongue:


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Nah ... He is an INFP Type 2w1
> 
> He is all about spreading good will and love (type 2 ), but he is big on moralistic values and makes judgement of good or bad based on his own values (strong Fi user and wing 1 ).
> 
> ...



I NEVER thought the day would come when I would have to tell you that you WERE WRONG MEEPS!!!!!

:ninja::kitteh::happy:

NO HUGS

Okay, well, maybe one. 

BUT THAT'S IT!!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Dauntless said:


> I love you.


I love you too! :kitteh:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> I NEVER thought the day would come when I would have to tell you that you WERE WRONG MEEPS!!!!!
> 
> :ninja::kitteh::happy:
> 
> ...


:shocked: ... How about one ... million hugs?!?! :crazy:

*many hugs* :kitteh::tongue:


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Santa's got to be a judger, with all the planning involved just for ONE NIGHT of the year? (or maybe an elf does all the planning and Santa is the delivery guy?)

But Mr. Meepers has a good point about the breaking into houses at night (and living in the North Pole?) Doesn't sound very extrovert.

I got Rudolph too. How many can lead the sleigh tonight, I ask. Isn't there supposed to be a question mark in there--why won't I ever get grammar? (that's not officially part of the post)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Santa as IxFP


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I would say I agree with Mr.Meepers, but Santa is occupied with if OTHERS are keeping to moral values, not himself, so Fe-user. I'm gonna say ESFJ. For all of you saying that he's Introvert because he lives at the North Pole and only socialized with the elves: Remember how many elves he has.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

GAIZ, you're all wrong!

It's *clear* Santa is an ISTJ 1w2!

He makes lists, and checks them twice (ISTJ)! Finding out who's naughty or nice (1w2).


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Santa Claus is an ESFJ all of you false Ns.
> 
> He's got a list of naughty and nice, based on right and wrong, and he rewards the good with tangible physical gifts in the real world.
> 
> ...


I figured he'd have auxiliary Ni because he somehow knows just what all the kids want, even if they haven't sent him a list. :tongue: Your explanation makes sense too.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

XSFJ. I have really no idea, what version are we talking about?


----------



## rarelyrachel (Dec 27, 2012)

Santa is definitely ENFP


----------

